# Crinone Gel and Thrush (sorry!)



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello

Could you please let me know whether it's ok to actually use the Canesten pessary if I'm also using the Crinone gel vaginally?

Not sure whether it's the overload of hormones or what but I'm lucky enough to be going mad with itching which is keeping me nicely distracted on my 2WW!!

Any advice would be (seriously) gratefully received!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Moom,

Sorry not to reply before now, hope you went ahead with treatment   It's fine to use canestan pessary as well just don't use them at the same time. Takes about 20 minutes to absorb drugs after application so you can use them both so long as you space out applications.

Hope itch goes soon and lots of     for 2ww

Maz x


----------

